

Quik.io is open for signup. Love Zumocast, AirVideo? It's better and easier. - mikecpchen
http://www.quik.io

======
mikecpchen
Also, check out the tour.... it should have more information for you.

------
xecution
when I entered the website it's cool okay but I don't understand why I'll need
to this application?

by the way, don't get my comment bad. I requested an invite.

~~~
mikecpchen
Most likely, you would still have lots of video and music files on your
computer. If you want to enjoy them using iPad or iPhone, this app allows you
to stream the contents from your computer to your iPad without worrying about
file compatibility and lengthy iTunes sync process. Also, you can share these
media files to any iPads even though the iPad may not homed with your
computer.

